# Names of things, places, animals, people



## Moxis (Apr 5, 2014)

This is my imagery brick wall I beat my figurative hands into a bloody pulp with. I can make a story, I can make characters, but when it comes to naming anything in my story I'll get like five or six then my brain stops working.
Any tips tricks or experimental tactics for this?


----------



## kilroy214 (Apr 5, 2014)

I love this part of story writing, it's a way to make something truly yours. The only tip I can give you without knowing what it is you're trying to name, is to research things related to what you want to name and use that as a template.

For example, if you're trying to name a country, or city, find a political map of country you want yours to somewhat represent (for instance a made up scandanavian like country, you would want to look at maps of norway, finland, sweden, possibly denmark) and try to find some inspiration from what you find.

I hope this is what you were talking about,  if ever you need some help, don't be a stranger.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 5, 2014)

If I'm stuck for names, I find lists of them from a time period that somewhat reflects the world I'm writing about. If I don't find any I like, I look for syllables and letter arrangements in them that I like and randomly combine them until I get somthing interesting.

If I'm writing fantasy, I look at ancient languages and do the same, but with words that either sound cool or have meanings I can use symbolically. Names are stressful, but when you come up with one you like, the satisfaction is worth the hassle


----------



## Moxis (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I finally got the names of. My eight MC I'm now going into naming places, objects, other people, deitys


----------



## Ari (Apr 6, 2014)

Well done on naming your characters  Am I allowed to ask what names you chose?
If you're naming deities and cities, are you writing fantasy?

For me, names of cities and rivers and things have to be linguistically sound. Within the world, I mean. I mean, if you've made up name for you city then it has to be from an actual language within that world, not just some syllables thrown together to sound cool. For me, anyway. I think a lot of writers don't bother with this...

Looking at ancient languages is a good idea (stormageddon suggested it) and even languages that aren't ancient, like Welsh. Welsh words look good in a fantasy book ^_^ 
Or you can slightly twist the names of real places. Philip Paulman does this, and I love it.
Myself, I do all these things. I'm borrowing heavily from Old English (my vetr finches - 'vetr' means winter) and from Vlax Romani. I have a deity named Haweh.
I'm giving new meanings to normal words, like my city named Caddon Forgot - Forgot means a ruined castle, and is the origin of the word forgotten. Caddon comes from Cadan which is Gaelic for battle. Hence, battle ruin...
Even if that stuff never gets explained in the book, I like it to make sense to me 

No idea if that will help. Good luck ^_^


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 6, 2014)

This is something I have difficulty with as well. The story I'm writing now has a lot of characters and creatures. I got stuck trying to name my characters so I just gave them all place holder names and continued writing. I'm hoping as the story progresses I'll think of better names, that fit the character. I'll try some of the tips suggested.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 6, 2014)

As Ari said, Welsh is brilliant for naming stuff. For example, I don't know if you read GoT, but there's a lot of talk in Bran's chapters about the three-eyed crow. And Bran, in Welsh, means crow. I may just be odd, but I get so excited by those little connections authors make~


----------



## Moxis (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys the advice is helping a lot as far as the names I got so far the main characters are
Cuffy Fletcher
Julian "Julius" Mesack
Evan Blackweld
Jona Blackweld
Lewis Blackweld
Jason Vox
Nathan Vox
Phillip Mossberg


----------



## Ari (Apr 6, 2014)

> I may just be odd, but I get so excited by those little connections authors make~


I'm odd too, then  I got all excited over Manet in the Kingkiller Chronicles. He's been a student at the university for maybe twenty years and manet, in Latin, is 'to remain.' 

White Rabbit Ninja is pretty cool name ^_^

Thanks for sharing them, Moxis.
Good names. Like the last name Vox... 'voice' in Latin, I think. Something like that...


----------



## Sam (Apr 6, 2014)

How many novels do you read in a week?


----------



## Moxis (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry I'm leaving questions unanswered 
I am indeed writing a fantasy series its going to be pretty big like 20 books that's why so many main characters
As far as weekly reading none I mostly read on my breaks at work so its like two books a month


----------



## Moxis (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry for double posting but here are the deitys names
Therin 
Norex
Drooden
Phage
Skep
Jellori
Krag
Ventari
Herresë
Cyāra


----------



## Sam (Apr 7, 2014)

Two books a month is fine for a casual reader, but as a writer you need to aim for at least a book a week. Reading is the most important thing you can do. Not only will it help you with your above problem, it will give you a benchmark to work towards. 

Read more.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 7, 2014)

Phage?

Some names take different pronunciations with different readers. With Cyara, it's simply Kiara, with Phage though, is that Fay-j or Paige?

Was it just some ideas for names you wanted?


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 7, 2014)

A book a week? Wow. Last year I read all the GoT books, two HG Wells novellas, and a couple of Gothic short stories. And yes, that was over the entire year. I find the more I read, the more confused my style becomes because I automatically emulate whatever I've just read- had a nightmare with that after Frankenstein.

I like the names and find the pronunciation comes easily in my head, with Phage going in as fayj (which I hope is correct). Any idea what these deities get up to?

And Ari, that is pretty fabulous


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 7, 2014)

I like Jellori, it made me smile. I misread Skep as "Shep", which I thought unusual for a deity... :tongue:

Thanks, Ari,  I think my name is pretty cool too! :mrgreen:


:albino:


----------



## Ari (Apr 7, 2014)

Fabulous... 

Wow. At least book a week... Sounds like you're giving a cross between a prescriptive medicine and a prophecy. Thou shalt take one book per week and digest thoroughly, or though shalt fail as a writer 
In holidays I totally read a novel a week, but in term time? And times like right now, last week of term which is thick with assignments and exams? I'm lucky if I get a chapter from anything that's not a text book.
And, much as I'm sure you know what you're talking about, I cannot feel that this means I'll write rubbish all term and only anything passing-fair in the holidays.
But I am young, and do not know many things... (that I quote, though I forget where from.)

I'd instinctively say Phage as "fay-j".
Jellori makes me smile too 
The deity "Shep" is the deity of sheep, of course ^_^


----------



## Sam (Apr 7, 2014)

If you want to become a musician, do you not listen to songs for inspiration? Why, then, is it such a controversial statement that one should read widely if one wishes to become a writer? The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 7, 2014)

It isn't controversial, it just isn't necessarily necessary. Never reading would almost certainly make one an inadequate writer, but reading little (beyond textbooks and suchlike) is in some ways as good as reading widely, I think.

The more you read, the less each story stands out, or so I've found, And that means I have less to take from it. At the moment, with exams and whatnot, reading and writing are mutually exclusive, and I've chosen writing. Haven't read more than a page here or there for months and I'm coming out with some of my best stuff yet.

What is my point? I think something along the lines of lots of reading and little reading each having their own merits and being equally valid. I'm sorry, it's late over here v.v


----------



## Ari (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks stormageddon, that's what I meant  I think you explained it better than me. Exams are crazy, nai? I've got one more to do, on Friday...
Kinda gone off topic...
Sorry, Moxie, for off-topic-ing your thread. Hope your naming business is still going well ^_^


----------



## Sam (Apr 8, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> It isn't controversial, it just isn't necessarily necessary. Never reading would almost certainly make one an inadequate writer, but reading little (beyond textbooks and suchlike) is in some ways as good as reading widely, I think.



No, it isn't, and you won't hear a single professional author advise differently. Reading is the most important thing that any aspiring author can do. 



> What is my point? I think something along the lines of lots of reading and little reading each having their own merits and being equally valid. I'm sorry, it's late over here v.v



So if you want to be a footballer, you'll believe that training as little as possible will make you better than other footballers who train all the time? In what solar system does that sound plausible?


----------



## Ari (Apr 8, 2014)

> Reading is the most important thing that any aspiring author can do.


Oh, surely not. A reader of ten thousand books is not an author. Surely the most important thing an aspiring author can do is write. 



> The more you read, the less each story stands out, or so I've found.





> That's one of the most inane comments I've ever read on the topic.



Inane? No. I beg to differ. Grow up reading fantasy, and pretty soon you're taking a brand new book off the shelf, but when you start to read you find... it has a dragon. A wizard. A sword. Soon you're starting to think... have I _read_ this before? 
If I had never read Tolkien or Dragonriders of Pern, I might actually have enjoyed reading Eragon.
(Well. Maybe.)



> So if you want to be a footballer, you'll believe that training as little as possible will make you better than other footballers who train all the time?


No. Of course not. The idea is ridiculous. Which is why no one has suggested it. That would be an accurate analogy if we had said, "writing as little as possible will make you a much better writer than someone who writes all the time." 

Personally, I just object to the sweeping statement "if you cannot read at least one book a week then your writing will be rubbish." For this is what you appear to be saying.
And I'm sure it is true for some people. 
But no one has the authority to say it is true for everyone.


----------



## Sam (Apr 8, 2014)

Please go ahead and start a topic on it. See how many writers will tell you it's okay not to read if you want to be a good writer.


----------



## Ari (Apr 8, 2014)

Sam, am I really so bad at explaining myself? I feel as if I have said three thousand times, I am not saying it's okay not to read. I'm not saying that, yet you seem so convinced that I am.
I am sorry. If I cannot explain myself, I have no place within an argument.
I withdraw.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 8, 2014)

What Ari said. And, to reiterate, we're not talking about not reading, we're talking about reading sparingly. I would start a topic but firstly, I feel fairly assured that my opinion is valid, and secondly, I feel it would be much simpler to link you to something I wrote having read nothing for several months, and have you tell me I'm a terrible writer to prove your point:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/146353-Walter-and-the-Aliens-(-1500-words-profanity)

I'm not interested in "how many writers" tell me what's right and what's wrong, being in possession of a brain of my very own, but I do appreciate your opinion, and don't want to come across as either rude or arrogant. I just don't like sweeping statements of "you must do this to be a writer", and I see them a lot on here.

Moxis, our humblest apologies for hijacking your thread. And Ari, good luck with your last exam, mine are all in May so I've got another month of despair ahead of me


----------



## Moxis (Apr 8, 2014)

All forgiven. Now some posts before someone asked what the deity's did. Well the first three might make this a long post.
Therin, Norex, and Drooden are planets and there is a patron deity to each planet now the popular religion is reincarnation and how thou live your life depends where you go. There is Norex which they think is like heaven. Then there is Therin which is the in between for a more average life. Then there is Drooden this is like hell. And they believe that your constantly reincarnating between the three.
Then there is Skep he is the creator of his solar system he made the planets and the other deity's. Other people were an​ accident and he doesn't like the way they destroy his land.
Jellori is of love fertility, and protection
Krag is of war and peace
Ventari is of truth valor honor fire. (If you lie to her she will burn your words and send them back to you)
Cycara of the ocean it is believed that she keeps the islanders on the island and brings people to it
Then there is herresë he is a demon born of Drooden and is responsible for the goblins in my book. He has a sword that makes it to where whenever his enemys blood he spills hits the ground it turns into a goblin (HateBreed)


----------



## Moxis (Apr 8, 2014)

Of I forgot phage she is a goddess of revenge


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 8, 2014)

Dude. That sounds so cool! Love the idea with Therin, Norex and Drooden, and love the idea of Skep as a creator disenchanted with his accidental creation. Sounds like you're giving yourself plenty of opportunity to get philosophical as well, which for me is the cherry on top of a good story. Will you be posting any of it in the workshop for us to read? I'm more than a little curious


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 8, 2014)

:albino:


----------



## Moxis (Apr 8, 2014)

Jellori is vary mischievous one of her favorite things to do is to make deals with pregnant mothers she will guarantee 18 years of health and well being but your basically selling your child to her.
And yes i plan to do a chapter by chapter if im allowed. I have chapter 1 about half done right now. The first book is going to be called Artificial King. First chapter is gonna be called Hindsight. But I'm looking at a 20 book series all together.


----------



## Moxis (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is the book list
MC: Chronicles 

Artifical King
United
Judgement
Vitica Falls
Raining Fire
MC: Tales

New World
Time Spiral
Goblins Call
Wardrums
Last Hopes
MC: Julius

Champion
Uprising
Low Places
Rise to Power
Favor
MC: Legends

Full Circle
Exposed
Infestation
Extermination
Temptations


----------



## Ari (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, Moxis. You go it all planned out! I really can't wait to read this... you've made me very curious  I like the names of your gods, and intrigued by you having the same one for both war and peace. The philosophy and theology you could write could be really interesting...
Like your titles too  Artificial King is my favourite, and I love Low Places followed by Rise to Power.
Message me when your first chapter goes up...?


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 9, 2014)

What Ari said~ can't wait to read this


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow....you're really planning ahead! I haven't even thought of a title for the book I'm working on.  :read:


 :albino:


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 9, 2014)

White Rabbit Ninja said:


> Wow....you're really planning ahead! I haven't even thought of a title for the book I'm working on.  :read:
> 
> 
> :albino:



Oooh, what are you working on? If it involves ninja rabbits I'll happily pre-order now.


----------



## Ari (Apr 9, 2014)

> Oooh, what are you working on? If it involves ninja rabbits I'll happily pre-order now.



Me too! And if it does, you could call it _The White Rabbit Show_.


----------



## Moxis (Apr 9, 2014)

Will definitely message anyone who wants me to when it goes up. Just pm me that u want a message. And I to am interested in what ninja rabbit is writing.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 9, 2014)

Ari said:


> Me too! And if it does, you could call it _The White Rabbit Show_.



I would buy tickets to that~ Come on ninja, don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd always thought if I wrote another book involving rabbits I would go dark....like Watership Down. I don't know how I could do a dark, serious book about ninja rabbits, but it sounds like an awesome idea. Of course, IRL, male rabbits do perform some amazing moves when they're fighting. I doubt I could pull it off, though. Food for thought. :cupcake:

Unlike Moxis, I am not planning very far ahead, not even in the book I'm currently working on. I do have one chapter finished and have started on the second, but it's kinda choppy and disorganized right now. I have an idea in my head about the direction I want the book to go in, but as I was writing chapter one, it swerved a little and I added one character I hadn't planned on...but if it doesn't deviate much further, here's a quick summary:

A family from modern, rural America is transported to another world where they have to fight for their lives against what they think are demons/monsters. They end up with a group of other people from their world who had also been transported there. Together they try to find out how they came to be there, why, and if they can get back to their world, all the while fending off attacks from the demons/monsters. There are strange people on horseback, who are always fighting the demons/monsters but rarely interact with the humans. They suspect the people on horseback are not human. Aside from the attacking monsters, some of the challenges they face are: communicating with the other humans from their world, as not all of them speak English(they were transported from all over the world), suddenly going from having technology at their fingertips to nothing but the clothes on their backs(and a truck with no gas), dealing with the loss of a child after one of the monster attacks, and more.

It's kind of a blend of sci fi and fantasy. A machine the villain is using brought them all to that world, and there are demons, monsters, talking animals, and "aliens".  

I have no idea if it will ever be publishable, but it will give me much needed experience. I'm learning as I go. 

:albino:


----------



## Moxis (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't give me to much credit if been thinking of this story for 5 years but just started trying to write it a year ago.
And your story sounds good i can see where it could go.


----------



## Ari (Apr 10, 2014)

Woww. White Rabbit Ninja, it sounds pretty epic. If you ever feel ready to put some up, I'd like to know 
I'm a little sorry it isn't about ninja rabbits though...  I think that could totally be pulled off. Think of the Warriors series, and Redwall, and Guardians of Ga-somewhere-or-other.
Watership Down... ::gentle tears:: Someone made the mistake of giving me that to read when I was seven. "A nice story about animals," they said. "Rabbits. You'll like it."

::meaningful silence::

Anyway. Moxis. Five years! Crikey!  And you've been writing it for a year... lovely.


----------



## Moxis (Apr 10, 2014)

Not really trying to write this story for a year I tried writing some other things but its taken this long to try out the story I really wanted to write


----------



## Gofa (May 31, 2014)

A book on myths of the worlds. In it will be a long list of odd names from languages long gone yet they will ring true to the ear


----------

